# Our New Kitten - Thomas



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Thought I would share a few photos of our new kitten called "Thomas" which we got the other week. He's our only pet, but he's very mischeavous and very demanding for attention!



Mark


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beautiful pictures mark, such a lovely colour and markings.How is your little one getting on with him?*


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Ashtons quite good with him, although we never leave them alone together. The kitten usually trys to keep its distance from him.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Thomas is gorgeous, lovely colour, good luck with him, xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

What a lovely boy, he is certainly a lovely colour and as you say Janice his markings are lovely too. Can just imagine him staying out of the way of little fingers


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for sharing the pics of Thomas with us, he is absolutely adorable. Im sure he has his paws well and truly under the table.

Keep the pics coming, we love them!

Izzie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures Mark, hes adorable and he really does looks very mischievous lol like others have said hes a gorgeous colour and so cute


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Very cute!! he looks mischievous.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is very striking and totaly adorable.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

What a sweet looking boy. However don't let that fool you. In my experience Thomases are very naughty boys lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is very cute :thumbsup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

A beautiful silver tabby - how old is he? I might have to cat-nap him.:drool::laugh::drool:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really sweet kitty 

Glad to hear he is keeping you all on your toes lol!!, just like kittens should :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful photo, he is a smasher Mark.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Awww we love gratuitous pictures :thumbsup:

What a cutie


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwww he's so cute :001_wub: and such a cool name ! :thumbup1:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww he's adorable! Love his markings :001_wub:


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I think he's 13 weeks old now. He's a Silver Marble Bengal kitten. His favourite place to sleep at the moment is on top of the Sky box, probably cause its warm.

Mark


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he's a stunner mark!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

He is very nice, are you sure you dont want a friend for him


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

petforum said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. I think he's 13 weeks old now. He's a Silver Marble Bengal kitten. His favourite place to sleep at the moment is on top of the Sky box, probably cause its warm.
> 
> Mark


I Knew it! I was going to say he was a SMbengal! 

He is lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! :laugh:


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Aww, he is so gorgoeus. My partner would be very jealous, he really wants a silver begal!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Tillski said:


> Aww, he is so gorgoeus. My partner would be very jealous, he really wants a silver begal!


Im having a litter of silvers next spring...........


----------



## BuddyTitus (Jun 5, 2009)

I love his markings!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is lovely xxx


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

New Pics of Thomas


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

he is adoreable, looks so much like my muffin


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he is very handsome indeed


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Thomas is growing into a handsome little fella  x


----------

